
I Got Hired by Google - amaiorano
https://blog.amaiorano.io/2019/03/28/how-i-got-hired-by-google.html
======
apacheCamel
Very nice write up! Concise and to the point. I've never had a whiteboard
interview before and honestly, I don't know if I could do it. I understand why
big name companies do it, but it just feels weird as a requirement. My first
interview out of college consisted of them having me explain inheritance in
Java and what an abstract class was. It was quite underwhelming for all the
studying I had done.

~~~
amaiorano
Thanks! I have mixed opinions on whiteboard interviews; it's definitely a
controversial topic. From Google's perspective, I believe they see it as one
way to be as fair as possible. I won't argue the merits, though. All I can say
is I knew what to expect coming in, and prepared for it. There were no
surprises, and that's definitely a good thing.

